# How Light is Your Lightweight?



## Miq

I weighed my 1941 New World W1M today.  It is 36 lbs.  What does your lightweight weigh?


----------



## rollfaster

Yeah my 51-53 Schwinn Lightweights are anything but light, haven’t weighed them but noticeably heavier than an average road bike.


----------



## Sven

*1979 Suburban  - Front freewheel System 
(Rear rack, and generator light)*
About 41 lbs naked /  combat loaded ( Rhodegear bag, packed with a"D" lock, tools, tubes.. plus water) about 47 lbs.


*1972 Varisty
(chrome Wald fenders and rear rack and speedometer)*
About 37 pounds.


----------



## Jeff54

84 Trek 460 stock, 19 lbs. What?  It's even a pound or so less than Trek says it is, go figure? And it's friggen _F-A-S-T!  Buckle your seat belts;  Zoom, Zoom! _


----------



## GTs58

Sven said:


> View attachment 1081578
> *1979 Suburban  - Front freewheel System
> (Rear rack, and generator light)*
> About 41 lbs naked /  combat loaded ( Rhodegear bag, packed with a"D" lock, tools, tubes.. plus water) about 47 lbs.View attachment 1081580
> *1972 Varisty
> (chrome Wald fenders and rear rack and speedometer)*
> About 37 pounds.





It makes a difference and it's more accurate if you're naked while standing on the scale while holding the bike.


----------



## Miq

Thanks @Sven and @Jeff54 !  36 lbs is not out of whack then.  I can see how adding a few more gears and racks would add a couple more lbs.  19 lbs is insane and that Trek looks fast. I bet those wheels are a lot truer and present much less rolling resistance than the Kenda K23s on my beat up S6 rims.   You can't hop the railroad trax like me though...


----------



## Sven

*1964 Varsity *
42 lbs


*1971 Varsity *
38lbs.


----------



## SKPC

Good question @Miq.    Most won't say how much they weigh, particularly the "ladies lightweights".    I have no true lightweights in stock, but my 21st Century Hawthorne is as light as I have besides my modern bikes.  Just under 30lbs.


----------



## GTs58

My bastardized tall frame 1962 Continental triple ring comes in at 35.2 pounds as shown with it's "custom" parts.


----------



## Miq

@SKPC Under 30 lbs is probably a good target for a modernized ride.  Even with the Aluminum parts it's not easy I bet.  Nice pics of the Hawthorne.

@GTs58 That's a sharp big frame bike.  Just under 36 lbs is right in the sweet spot.  Thanks for the close ups!


----------



## Sven

1948 / Weight - with tubular tires and wooden rims = 20lbs according to the 1948 Schwinn catalog...notice no brakes


----------



## Sven

1964 Deluxe Paramount - 26lbs


----------



## Sven

1979


----------



## SKPC

Miq said:


> @SKPC Under 30 lbs is probably a good target for a modernized ride.  Even with the Aluminum parts it's not easy I bet.  Nice pics of the Hawthorne.



Yes Miq it was not easy to do so considering the frame/fork/3-spd hub is most likely 2/3rds of it.  The Hawthorne rides like no other ballooner, believe me.
      Interesting how bicycles evolved(or devolved/morphed) away from lightweight performance bikes into the Moto-Balloon era of the mid-30's when style trumped performance in order to sell more bikes.  Weights soared and times were a' changing.  It wasn't about going fast anymore, but more about utility and style.  Then the multi-geared bikes kicked back in to swing the trend back the other direction as bicycle racings' influence on the industry was not quite dead yet and lighter weight setups came back into fashion.   It really makes a difference in how an old bike rides if it is carefully re-constructed with light/modern parts. My interest in this hobby/sport combo is based on riding the bike, not looking at it.  Prewar 26" ballooners are certainly not "lightweights", but there is something about the varied designs of these old 26" frames/forks that call for a good hot-rodding.  You see many here on the cabe in fact.
I tend to get carried away with them(ie Hawthorne)...but man oh man when finished they are something else to ride.   Looking forward to more weights and measures here.


----------



## Miq

@SKPC Nice perspective on the evolution.  I like that there are so many ways today to enjoy these old bikes and their frames and parts.  "Different Spokes for Different Folks" as some have said.  There is no single perfect bike for everyone in every location for every use.  I have more than one bike now because of it.  I want to take Gramp's 41 off road but I realize it's not designed for it like my full suspension carbon Trek or old hard tail Specialized Rockhopper Comp.  

But a classic 26" frame with front suspension, a Nexus rear hub, and MTB wheels/tires would be a ton of fun in the desert...  The original klunker philosophy makes a lot of sense to me, and I want to get into it some day.  My bike as a kid was a stripped down Schwinn coaster that I rode in the woods with my buddies on their BMX bikes.  It was mountain biking before anyone I knew called it that, and my "pre-klunker" could keep up.  Maybe I'm still searching for that childhood fun I had on my blue bike.

Your Hawthorne, and the places you get to on it, are inspiring and show how potent that style of bike can perform with some strong legs driving the cranks.


----------



## Miq

@Sven The Track Racer at 23 lbs is sick.  Fixed gear no brakes!!  Ha!   Better keep the cranks moving or get your feet out of the pedals quick!


----------



## HPL

Recently converted a World Tourist from 3 speed IGH, to a 7 speed rear (even stepped), with a 52t front. Removed fenders and chain guard; sub'd alloy components for the steel rims, brakes (lever and caliper), handle bar, cranks, chainring, stem,  pedals, and seat post. Replaced saddle with lighter weight cruiser seat, and installed a Schwinn post mount rear rack. Managed to bring it down to 28 pounds on a shoestring budget. Gifted to a 60 year old friend who now loves to cycle about instead of driving. My only Schwinn left is a near original (new tires/tubes) '75 Varsity. Presently going on sale due to frame size being too big (Model 126, 66 mm, 26" frame) for a 5'7" guy. Find here: https://www.pedalroom.com/bike/schwinn-varsity-1975-model-126-40980#
No photos on my device ☹️.


----------



## Miq

Thanks @HPL!  That World tourist at 28 lbs sounds like a blast.  I'd love to see a pic if you can dig any up.

Your Varsity looks really clean.  Hope a tall rider buys it soon.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

40 pound lightweights. pretty funny. my lightweight weighs 19 lbs.


----------



## Sven

_*2019 Schwinn ( Signature series ) Paramount. 17 lbs*_







https://bikerumor.com/2019/04/19/sc...-carbon-endurance-road-bike-w-sram-force-axs/

A lot of interesting and hating opinions in the comment section. Nope, it is not a Chicago Schwinn....


----------



## Sven

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 40 pound lightweights. pretty funny. my lightweight weighs 19 lbs.



Is that your Varsity Chopper "digger"?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Sven said:


> Is that your Varsity Chopper "digger"?




ha! no... I'm sure that one is close to 40 lbs. it does have aluminum rims... maybe 35 lbs.


----------



## Jeff54

As much as I'd been unwilling to disclose a thing about me for past few years and worse again last may, having a brain clot aneurism brain surgery sept 2017,  which went so well wasn'mt even noticeable. (Wait for it as I'm on topic with a lightweight disclosure somebody's gonn really like, wink)) But last May was pretty bad, although recovering excellently and not taking me a dam hour or two to type a small 2 sentence,  half   a paragraph and then edit  it 20 freaken times, shesh!  any more.  so, please hold the 'we're so sorry crap, (Off topic) not your business, not your sob-A  prob too.  tks, ). By choice, I'm not ready to drive yet, but I expect, prob a month or two at max. IE it aint gonna be  mine 

The good part for some lucky chump: I've been on the look-out for about 3-4 years to swipe this in really nice condition; the black/w red and gold highlights, 1982 Schwinn Voyager.  off of one of my fav hunting grounds; Craig's list. And here it is, a little late for me and not likely gonna be availed much longer if not gone yet.  A bit special for ya'lll visiting this thread, I figure. . ''

Consider you's selves 'Hooked up!

$110 bucks!   Go get em boys  (Schwinn  road bike lobbers) some really good Schwinn lightweight bragging rights at this price, to be sure, and may the best lucky chump-A, (Cheap price stalking  SOB like me ) win!   >>>>>  (Please don't off topic reply me in this thread, unless ya got it and giving weight descriptions (on topic) tks, [wink]

https://lakeland.craigslist.org/bik/d/auburndale-vintage-chicago-schwinn/7003138526.html


----------



## Miq

@Jeff54 I have no idea what you're talking about, but I like the Voyageur 11.8 pics you posted!  Like!

11.8 kg = 26 lbs


----------



## morton

I don't know if a factory stock 3 speed Speedster is considered a lightweight, but I think that my modified one would qualify based on the "tonage" of the bikes Schwinn sometimes referred to as lightweights.

Mine has plastic fenders and alloy 27" wheels and feels much lighter than the stock version but I have no way of weighing it. I could probably shed another pound or two with a 3 piece alloy crank coversion and deleted chainguard, or just replace the guard with a plastic one and go with lighter pedals, saddle, alloy handlebar and stem,  but I didn't bother as the bike is fun to ride as is.


----------



## bikemonkey

The Voyager ad is still up!...it would be mine if I were close enough.


----------



## Miq

@morton Your Speedster fits in nicely here.  Do you have a bathroom scale?  Weigh yourself, and then you holding the bike in the air.  Subtract.     ...    My guess is 32 lbs.  

Nice looking lawn!


----------



## MarkKBike

I just weighted a 1982 Schwinn Le-tour, Its actual weight came right in at the specifcation of 30 Pounds, just slightly under at 29.5 but I had removed the kick stand prior.


----------



## Allrounderco

I don't know if it qualifies as a lightweight, but my '72 Dunelt light roadster is the closest assembled bike that I have at the moment. 37 lbs with dynamo/lights, rack, and the bag I rigged (yes, it's a toiletry bag).

I do weigh all of my bikes, but I never write down the figures, and have forgotten most of them. I do recall that my '68 Speedster (17") was 35 lbs, by '83 Bianchi was 24lbs, and my '84 Puch / Austro Daimler Pathfinder is 28lbs.


----------



## morton

Miq said:


> @morton Your Speedster fits in nicely here.  Do you have a bathroom scale?  Weigh yourself, and then you holding the bike in the air.  Subtract.     ...    My guess is 32 lbs.
> 
> Nice looking lawn!



No bathroon scale.....just a weighin at the docs office semi-anually.  Thanks for the lawn comment, I'll pass it on to the mrs.  She does all the outside "adornments", I just cut the grass.


----------



## Duchess

1912 Iver Johnson Special Racer with heavier new wood wheels with thicker spokes and a coaster brake is about 28 lbs. I can't remember if that was with the bag or not, but probably not.


----------



## GTs58

This one is here at the house also so I weighed it.True 1961 Continental tourist with the heavy stem, bars/grips, saddle and bow pedals. Original bike other than the tires, tubes, shorty replacement fenders, cables and brake pads. It comes in a *35#* and I was only half naked when weighed. I'm confused though, it should be a couple pounds heavier than my 62 so I'm scratching my head. Guess that generator light is an anchor. 

35 pounds





35.2 pounds. Go figure ??


----------



## Alan Brase

So easy to pick the New World frame off the wall. It's almost exactly like the OP, Miq's. even down to the paint. Just the frame, fork, headset seat post. 1945ish Wartime blackout model, original with 1 piece crank 1" skip tooth,  and New Departure hubs. 
10.2 lb. Seems like a careful build up might make it kinda light if I can find some light bars and wheels.


----------



## Miq

@Alan Brase Somehow 10 lbs quickly turns into 36 lbs when you add the rest of the pieces.    Keep us posted as you add more stuff!

@GTs58 That 35-36 lb mark is a sweet spot for these Schwinn bikes we like.  

@Duchess That 1912 Iver is super cool.  Sub 30 lbs is GREAT!

@rusty_apache posted a pic of his 1897 Wasp that looked like a very early lightweight.  Wonder what it weighs...


----------



## Sven

GTs58 said:


> This one is here at the house also so I weighed it.True 1961 Continental tourist with the heavy stem, bars/grips, saddle and bow pedals. ............. and I was only half naked when weighed.



No half assing the weigh ins 



This guy is looking for the scales...


----------



## Sven

Probably was a nice lightweight bicycle before his meltdown and tantrum.



What a dick move...First - that is his friends bike. Not his. Second - He has blocked half the track with shattered bike debris.


----------



## Allrounderco

Way to get ones leotard in a bunch!


----------



## Alan Brase

I also weighed my 1973 Paramount P13. It's a 25 inch frame, so a bit heavier than some: 25.0 lb
I've substituted 700C rims and tires, and  Silca frame pump,  so it may have gained a lb or so. It may have been advertised at 23lb from new?


----------



## Miq

@Alan Brase Thanks!  70's Paramount is nice and light.

While not lightweights, I weighed my two "modern" mountain bikes this morning for comparison.

Late 90's Trek 8700 Carbon/Aluminum = 26 lbs




Early 90's no suspension Specialized Rock Hopper Comp w hybrid tires (basket included) = 28 lbs


----------



## rusty_apache

Miq said:


> @Alan Brase Somehow 10 lbs quickly turns into 36 lbs when you add the rest of the pieces.    Keep us posted as you add more stuff!
> 
> @GTs58 That 35-36 lb mark is a sweet spot for these Schwinn bikes we like.
> 
> @Duchess That 1912 Iver is super cool.  Sub 30 lbs is GREAT!
> 
> @rusty_apache posted a pic of his 1897 Wasp that looked like a very early lightweight.  Wonder what it weighs...



 The 1897 Wasp weighs approximately 31lbs according to the bath scale process


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

So....................................You guys got me thinkin' .      I have these two Lightweights ?      I think .     A 1978 Schwinn Camel Back Varsity , and a 1961 ?   Robin Hood  made by Raleigh .    The Schwinn Weighs in at 35 Lbs .   The Robin Hood at 32 Lbs . Weighed with an old Bathroom scale Holding the bikes ...................and subtracting MY weight. Here's the Two of them together . Ride Safe !


----------



## Allrounderco

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> So....................................You guys got me thinkin' .      I have these two Lightweights ?      I think .     A 1978 Schwinn Camel Back Varsity , and a 1961 ?   Robin Hood  made by Raleigh .    The Schwinn Weighs in at 35 Lbs .   The Robin Hood at 32 Lbs . Weighed with an old Bathroom scale Holding the bikes ...................and subtracting MY weight. Here's the Two of them together . Ride Safe !
> 
> View attachment 1089474
> 
> View attachment 1089475
> 
> View attachment 1089476
> 
> View attachment 1089484
> 
> View attachment 1089485
> 
> View attachment 1089486
> 
> View attachment 1089487



What size frame is the Robin Hood? I was hoping my Dunelt (21”) was going to be significantly less than the 37lbs it is. I feel like I should strip off the accessories and re weigh it.

both very nice bikes, btw.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Blackbomber said:


> What size frame is the Robin Hood?




The robin Hood frame measures 18 "   from center of crank to the top of the seat post tube.     It measures 41"   Center to Center of the axles .     It's a 26"  model with 26 x 1 3/8"   Tires .      Flat profile Rims ( not raised in the center at all )   .       Paint is faded to a "Burnt Orange/Candy Color "      Haven't confirmed year yet as I just got it last Sunday.    Your Dunelt   was the one that made me think of the Robin Hood ,  It looks to be in Great Shape . Keep the shiny side up !


----------



## Allrounderco

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> The robin Hood frame measures 18 "   from center of crank to the top of the seat post tube.     It measures 41"   Center to Center of the axles .     It's a 26"  model with 26 x 1 3/8"   Tires .      Flat profile Rims ( not raised in the center at all )   .       Paint is faded to a "Burnt Orange/Candy Color "      Haven't confirmed year yet as I just got it last Sunday.    Your Dunelt   was the one that made me think of the Robin Hood ,  It looks to be in Great Shape . Keep the shiny side up !
> 
> View attachment 1089595
> 
> View attachment 1089596
> 
> View attachment 1089598
> 
> View attachment 1089599



Nice. Your bike looks to have a TCW rear hub. Those are date coded just like the Sturmey AW. That should bring you within a year of the build date.


----------



## GTs58

Just for a curious comparison, I weighed my favorite middleweight rider and just another 10 lbs at a total of 45.2 lbs. you can cruise in slow mo style.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

GTs58 said:


> at a total of 45.2 lbs. you can cruise in slow mo style




Were close with the Middleweight's .    Mine comes in at 44 Lbs.     As Far as the hub on the Robin Hood..............it looks like the TCW III    and  63 - - - - - -    I see it clearly With a magnifier .       Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Miq

@CURTIS L LINDGREN, @GTs58 and @rusty_apache thank you for the great additions.  Too many to keep track of in my head as I look through the pages.  I made a table so we can check them out one above the other.


----------



## Miq

I love that the 1897 Wasp, 21st Century Hawthorne, and the 1912 Iver Racer are all right in the thick of it, in the 30 lbs +/- 2 lbs sweet spot.


----------



## piercer_99

circa 1920 Pierce Model BR Amateur Sprint Racer.

As set up, 27.5 pounds. Without the water bottle on it.


----------



## Miq

Thanks @piercer_99 !  You're ca 1920 Pierce Sprint Racer is right at home here.


----------



## piercer_99

to be fair to the Pierce Racer,

in this configuration, it weighs in at 25 pounds, 4 ounces. The heavier bars, lights and dropstand add some weight to it.

However, in this configuration it is just to scary to ride, for me at least, on a daily basis.


----------



## piercer_99

So, I don't know if these fall into lightweight bicycle class, they are light, compared to ballooners, and some other 'lightweights' though, comparatively speaking.


1929 Westfield GJ1 as pictured, 37 pounds. (including bells and whistles, or in this case, horn and lights)







1918 Pierce Motor Bike, model DBRR

This is a fat pig, it weighs in at a whopping 38 pounds as pictured here. I am still amazed that this is lighter than the Westfield is. Pierce used carbon steel for their frames though, which could explain part of the reason that they are lighter overall.







They are quite a bit lighter than our 1940's balloon tire bikes, for example, our 41 Westfield built Elgin ladies Deluxe Sport is a solid 69 pounds.  (nice).


----------



## Miq

@piercer_99 Thanks for adding more of your collection.  If Gramp's 41 New World @ 36 lbs. can be a "Lightweight", the Westfield and the Pierce Motor bike can certainly fit in too.


----------



## Jeff54

Oh, I fergot about this: 1988 Trek 2300 Composite, W/full Campagnolo package,  rims and all and Delta 1st generation brakes. haven't shot photos since I'd found it. Added tire an replaced rims wit very nice Victory Strata's (Dark bronze orig to this bike's front rim)  another saddle mount and org #200 VETTA, saddle. Yet this bike is too special fer me, haven't ridden in few years.  However:   it's Berry,  BeRrY,  VERY!  F-A-S-T !!!!

Just weighed it on better scale than before it wasn't complete in my photos. .. so, now complete:  A whole 18.8 Lbs Sorry 3rd place guy; sven but move over [grin]


----------



## Miq

Thanks @Jeff54 .  Another really light bike from your collection. 






The composite construction of your late 80's Trek 2300 road bike is very similar to my early 90's Trek 8700 MTB from post #39.


----------



## Miq

@gkeep was nice enough to to come home early today and weigh some bikes for the list.  

His 64 Coppertone Traveler comes in at 40.8 lbs. It has a front rack and rear fender, no front fender. 





His 61 Traveler with no racks or fenders, came in at 36 lbs.

His mid teens Pierce Roadster with original rain gutter fenders, leather wrapped grips and steel clincher rims with Vee rubber 28" tires, added 20s Walk kickstand, teens-20s rack and Solar carbide lamp. Total weight 43.5 lbs. 



Thanks gkeep!


----------



## Miq

A couple of great lightweights from @fat tire trader .

1939 Golden Arrow - 27 lbs.







Crazy light 1946 Higgins Ultralight - 18 lbs!







Thanks @fat tire trader !!


----------



## friendofthedevil

'71 Collegiate

w/ mirror, bell, lights, computer, water bottle cage, no water bottle





42 pounds

Like my prom date, a little heavy but still fun to ride!


----------



## 3-speeder

WWII Ration Era Sears Elgin Lightweight. Right around 35lbs. I'll try to get to some more to weigh in on this thread.


----------



## Miq

Great additions @friendofthedevil and @3-speeder!!


----------



## mazdaflyer

Not really a lightweight but this 700c 1930 Schwinn was an original 28” wheel bike. It comes in at 37.2# at present. 


 

 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miq

Thank you @mazdaflyer !  Great addition.  I love the look of your 1930 Schwinn Tankless Mix-master bike!  Fits nicely under the 1929 Westfield. Rear forks rock.


----------



## Miq

@martinto 's fixed gear 1940 Westfield Road Racer comes in at a very respectable 26 lbs.  Looks fast.   










Thanks martinto!


----------



## Miq

I got some new info from Sven recently.  He weighed his 41 lb. 1979 Suburban again after he installed a set of very cool Wald folding baskets.  The baskets add another 5.5 pounds to the total weight (46.5 lbs total!) when equipped.  






Thanks Sven!


----------



## 3-speeder

Hopped back on the scale today. 
1976 Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2 with rear rack, replacement bars and brake handles - 28lbs
1953 Schwinn Varsity, my Burl Ives Special with 3-speed SA hub - 37lbs


----------



## Miq

Nice additions @3-speeder !


----------



## 1951 C.W.S

1951 C.W.S Model 5 Mens Roadster 
-28 in wheels 26 in frame
37 lbs
I'll post more when i get my collection .


----------



## Miq

Thanks @1951 C.W.S!


----------



## HPL

Miq said:


> Thanks @HPL!  That World tourist at 28 lbs sounds like a blast.  I'd love to see a pic if you can dig any up.
> 
> Your Varsity looks really clean.  Hope a tall rider buys it soon.




Here is the Schwinn "World Tourist" (May 1980 per serial, Taiwan built?)I finished last summer for a friend's birthday. Finally able to travel and take some photos of it. He is a University of Florida fan so I gave it a little school color, but trying to be subtle and not make it into a "Gator" circus bike. Started out as sluggish 5 speed; replaced steel components with mostly new aluminum parts. Now it's a rather fast 7 speed (52T x 14,16,18,20,22,24,26T) with '79 vintage Silstar triple fluted crankset "mirror" polished (removed anodizing on ring) with custom embellishing, and Sun "Levanter" rims with Schwalbe 700 x 25 tires. I ride European racers, but I thoroughly enjoyed test riding this bike before gifting it. Has a Cloud 9 saddle (w/QR clamp) which was after I already gave him a somewhat newer Schwinn saddle to try out, and then another saddle to test against the Schwinn's ride. He was still a little uncomfortable so I threw on the "C 9"; third time's a charm (probably make for good advertising). Modern Schwinn branded aluminum rear rack painted to match. Original paint fenders and chain guard on hand if needed. This is the first custom bike I have done so I tried to make it as best as I could within a fairly small budget, about $140-$150 total.


----------



## HPL

@SKPC  "It really makes a difference in how an old bike rides if it is carefully re-constructed with light/modern parts. My interest in this hobby/sport combo is based on riding the bike, not looking at it."  "....man oh man when finished they are something else to ride."

I fully agree with the above statements. It is a testament to the quality design of the frame geometry for performance purposes when you strip off the steel parts and replace with aluminum; of course rims/tires probably give most bikes their primary difference in performance. On the "World Tourist" build the goal was not necessarily to lessen the load so to speak, but improve the overall performance. Although about 11lbs were dropped, it would be easy to take it down couple more pounds with a lighter saddle, pulling the rack off, and going with lighter higher end components. I didn't notice the 28 pound weight. The reason I enjoyed riding it, although built for another, was it's feel and function. If I had slapped on a racing saddle, drop bar, and clipless pedals (built for my use) it would not only have been nearly the same weight as my "trainer/cross" bike (Batavus "Criterium" @ 24 lbs, riding with 700 x 30mm tires, not my normal 23-25's), but with a similar feel also. The Schwinn burns up the pavement with the 25mm tires on it, something my friend is not used to.


----------



## Miq

@HPL Thank you for adding the pic of the bike you put together.  It looks great and I don't doubt it flies on those narrow tires at 28 lbs!


----------



## Freqman1

Miq said:


> Thank you @mazdaflyer !  Great addition.  I love the look of your 1930 Schwinn Tankless Mix-master bike!  Fits nicely under the 1929 Westfield. Rear forks rock.
> 
> View attachment 1099375



I guess I'm sort of confused--isn't this the _Schwinn_ lightweight section of the forum? V/r Shawn


----------



## Miq

@Freqman1  It's not really that confusing.  It's just bike entertainment.  The post has evolved over time to to include other bikes so comparisons can be made and enjoyed.  If it's not your frequency, you can always tune out.   

How much does the Colnago C50 you rode today weigh?  That thing looks sweet!


----------



## Freqman1

No problem I just thought it odd to see a lot of non-Schwinn stuff in the Schwinn section. The Colnago I think is about 18 lbs. V/r Shawn


----------



## Miq

That's insanely light.  Carbon fiber beauty.  What year is it?


----------



## Freqman1

Miq said:


> That's insanely light.  Carbon fiber beauty.  What year is it?



I think about 2005ish. An antique by today’s standards but full Campagnolo Record and it rolls pretty good!


----------



## Miq

Thanks @Freqman1!


----------



## HPL

Very large Schwinn Varsity (1975) in "Chestnut" (love the color!), model 126; 66cm/26"; original except tires/tubes. Due to the size, I will not be keeping it. It has a small amount of chrome that flaked off the crank spider. No corrosion, rust, dents or scratches in this area so I'm not sure what caused this "damage" to occur. For a big and moderately heavy bike, it will move down the road at a decent pace; once that steel gets going at speed it wants to keep going. Definitely an improvement with the Weinmann brakes (alloy, so weight reduction as well as improved function to boot). The only real mystery are the solid hub spindles; possibly the QR's were optional like the fenders, or possibly modified at the shop for the buyer, or as a lower priced alternative for prospective buyers. My stem is alloy not steel as catalogue spec'd; but original as purchased new. Serial number references date of manufacture as September 1975. Rear rack is on hand and has rear reflector mounted to it, not mounted in photos. I have not weighed this bike. I think the catalog specs around 41 pounds, but  mine has the alloy stem, and it's the largest frame they made.


----------



## Miq

@HPL  Very untouched bike for being 45 years old!  Paint is neat on such a big frame. Is there any way you could get an accurate weight for it?  You + Bike on bathroom scale minus your weight alone = bike.  It would be great to add to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## HPL

Miq said:


> You + Bike on bathroom scale minus your weight alone = bike.



I do not have a scale (usable one anyways; my "bike" scale needs repair); I wrestled for 8 years up through college. I have a slight aversion to scales! I would need to bring it to the bike co-op as I have with others. Usually, I just weigh my bare frame sets to get an idea of the tubing used. Otherwise, I roll-up to the loading bay at work when I've built-up a new bike, but that scale may not be that accurate.


----------



## Miq

Ha!  Ok we'll stick it in at 41lbs.  It's near its related brothers in weight.  Thanks!


----------



## Miq

I was looking at the old thread from @cyclingday ’s 1938/39 Paramount Tourist tonight and noticed in the great literature he posted, that similar to the 1948 Paramount Racer @Sven pointed out, the wood rimmed 1938 Paramount Racer was also only 20 lbs. 




Decades of very light Paramounts in the chart.


----------



## cyclingday

Not that it’s a classic, although I think it could be one day for very unusual reasons, but my 2005 Trek, Pilot 5.9 only weighs 14 lbs.
And now, the reason, I think it could become a classic someday.
The Pilot series was primarily a middle range lineup of commuter/ recreational models.
But, in 2005 they built a top of the line Pilot series bike using their 110 grade carbon fiber, which was reserved for the Madone series racing models, and outfitted with top of the line Shimano Dura Ace components.
So, what you got, was the best production built carbon fiber race bike, with a commuter friendly geometry.
As cool as that is, what really made this one unique, was that American road racer,Lance Armstrong had just won his 7th Tour de France in a row while riding for Trek.
So, to commemorate that historic achievement, Trek festooned the 2005 Pilot 5.9 with a seat tube decal that proudly announced  the 7 Tours de France won by Lance Armstrong while riding a Trek built bicycle.
The first to win the prestigious race on an American made bicycle.
The only problem is, that you cannot find any mention of this feat in any of the record books, because, according to the officials, none of those races actually happened.
Lance was stripped of all seven titles, and now, my bike has a seat tube decal that celebrates seven years of record breaking road racing, that never officially happened. Lol!
So, a one year only, top of the line model, with a trim decal celebrating an historic event that never officially happened, makes the 2005 Trek Pilot 5.9 destined to become a classic. 
Maybe? 
Lol!


----------



## SKPC

Yes it will some day, cyclingday.  14 is light..


----------



## Miq

14 lbs is quite a feat.


----------



## GTs58

I take it that 14 pounds is without pedals?


----------



## Miq

@blasterracing weighed his transcontinental 1926 Shelby Model 45 Whippet.  It's 31 lbs. 

















Thanks blaster!!


----------



## Oilit

Miq said:


> @blasterracing weighed his transcontinental 1926 Shelby Model 45 Whippet.  It's 31 lbs.
> View attachment 1186126
> View attachment 1186141View attachment 1186142
> View attachment 1186124
> View attachment 1186125
> View attachment 1186127
> Thanks blaster!!



"The run was especially hazardous and difficult owing to twelve days of rain." Looks like he's still wearing 12 pounds of mud!


----------



## Miq

Pretty nuts with several days over 200 miles.  He had stout physical and mental strength for sure.


----------



## fattyre

1937 Schwinn 20 inch Roadster thing. 

30.2 lbs.

Probably was a pound or two lighter with the Musselman hub I had on it, but I wasn’t thrilled with the braking performance so I swapped it out for that brick of a Morrow. But now I can actually stop!  It’s all about light weight wheels.


----------



## Miq

Thanks @fattyre !  Stopping is important.


----------



## HPL

Thanks for keeping track of this @Miq; I enjoy seeing the differences between models and years. I'll keep my European bikes out of the mix, plus most of them I only have the stripped frame weight. Just for some eye candy I'll toss in a pic of a classic Colnago, fairly light with Columbus custom tubing, but made more for increased stiffness than weight. It's posted elsewhere in detail under "Colnago Mexico 1986"; 2nd gen. Nuovo Mexico model. Thought I'd give it's "cousin" carbon Colnago some company.


----------



## Miq

@HPL Great looking bike!  I like the paint design. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Miq

@comet weighed the 1939 Paramount Racer he picked up yesterday.  22 lbs!!  First Paramount Racer we've actually gotten a measurement of.  Incredible bike in stunning condition.  E. J. Lobdell wooden rims, ND rear hub.



















Thanks comet!!


----------



## kccomet

1938 39 schwinn superior racer....18 pounds without tires


----------



## Miq

Very light and cool blue racer @kccomet !!  Thank you for adding it.  I love it when they are so old and sooo light, and yours is topping the list.


----------



## comet

Here's a 1974 Raleigh International. Frame only was 5lbs. Complete bike 24lbs. 1 1/2lbs more than the catalog says. It is original except the rims, so maybe that is the 1 1/2 lbs. It is now for sale in the complete bike section.


----------



## comet

comet said:


> Here's a 1974 Raleigh International. Frame only was 5lbs. Complete bike 24lbs. 1 1/2lbs more than the catalog says. It is original except the rims, so maybe that is the 1 1/2 lbs. It is now for sale in the complete bike section.
> 
> View attachment 1253319
> 
> View attachment 1253320



Bike pic


----------



## Miq

Thanks for adding it and the pics while you still have it @comet!  Not too far below your 1939 Paramount Racer.  Hope it goes to a good home.


----------



## Just Jeff

Had a chance to weigh my 1942 New World today.  36 pounds. I honestly think my Shelby Klunker is a lighter than this thing!


----------



## Miq

Ha!  It is a beast compared to modern "Lightweight" bikes.  I bet it flies down hills.  I penciled you in on the 41-42 New World = 36 lbs line.


----------



## Just Jeff

I was wrong, my Shelby Klunker was heavier than the New World at 40lbs. surprised me!


----------



## oldmtrcyc

1895 Gormully & Jeffery Rambler No. 14 semi Racer... 22 pounds.  Was $100 new!


----------



## GTs58

oldmtrcyc said:


> 1895 Gormully & Jeffery Rambler No. 14 semi Racer... 22 pounds.  Was $100 new!
> View attachment 1259190
> 
> View attachment 1259194
> 
> View attachment 1259195
> View attachment 1259197




That big boy is only 22#'s?  Wow, I'd need stilts to mount that and pedal it!


----------



## Miq

@oldmtrcyc Crazy old(est) and light!  Nice addition.  Thanks!


----------



## Goldenrod

The Schwinn lifetime guarantee meant that you could throw them out of an airplane and ride them.


----------



## Schwinny

My 64 Deluxe Racer had the front wheel run over by the family car before I found it. I bought it crunched and it weighed 35 lbs stock with chain guard, fenders and no other accessories. After making it a bike to carry around spare Schwinn lightweight parts that I particularly like, it weighs 29lbs. One day soon I will have it painted and done up to perfection (my version) 
Most all of the weight loss was in the front end. An Ashtebulah cast iron fork weighs three times what a Tange fork weighs. The wheels are old Alum Weinmann's that have a look similar to a Schwinn S-5.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Are your wheels still 26" or did you go to 27"?
I'd like to find some alloy 26" but they seem to be pretty hard to come by.


----------



## Miq

@Schwinny Nice looking Deluxe!  Just under the 30lb. bar.


----------



## Schwinny

Eric Amlie said:


> Are your wheels still 26" or did you go to 27"?
> I'd like to find some alloy 26" but they seem to be pretty hard to come by.



Those are 700c's. Just a hair smaller than a 27, depending on the tires. There just aren't any choices for the Schwinn 26" tires. I've had plenty of those and have several sets on the wall. Sometimes I like to haul-ass and those slick bead tires scare me taking corners fast. The 700's have nearly unlimited tire styles and sizes, wire bead and clincher.
There probably aren't any Schwinn 26" alum rims for the earlier bikes, maybe the Sierra? But there are a lot of aftermarket choices for 26" rims that will work. Bringing my own hubs, then rims, spokes and set-up has been less than $200 the last couple times I've had it done. 
It makes a BIG difference in rolling resistance when you can use high pressure tires


----------



## Eric Amlie

Yes, the reason I ask is that I have Coppertone '64 Traveler that I would like to put alloy rims on to improve it's performance while still maintaining a near stock appearance. The '63-'64 Sierras both had 27" wheels, steel for '63, alloy for the '64. The drop center profile of the Weinmann alloy rims on the '64 Sierra sort of mimics the look of the S-5 rim on the Travelers so I'd really like to find that rim in a 26". Don't know if they were ever made though.


----------



## phantom

26 pounds


----------



## Miq

@phantom What year is your Scattante?


----------



## Schwinny

Eric Amlie said:


> Yes, the reason I ask is that I have Coppertone '64 Traveler that I would like to put alloy rims on to improve it's performance while still maintaining a near stock appearance. The '63-'64 Sierras both had 27" wheels, steel for '63, alloy for the '64. The drop center profile of the Weinmann alloy rims on the '64 Sierra sort of mimics the look of the S-5 rim on the Travelers so I'd really like to find that rim in a 26". Don't know if they were ever made though.



I think the 650B is the closest modern type that would swap over. The old Weinmann 2120 model looks just like a Schwinn S-5, but in Alum. I think they are a tiny bit smaller 26". There are several different sizes of 26" rims as far as the ISO number goes. The Schwinn Specific ISO size is 597 if I remember. A 650b's ISO is 584. I think they are a tiny bit smaller than the standard Schwinn 26


----------



## phantom

Miq said:


> @phantom What year is your Scattante?



not sure...I think 2008


----------



## Miq




----------



## comet

Here’s a couple of bikes and there weights. 80’s Olmo track bike. 19lbs
70’s Italvega Super Record. 24lbs
1999 Waterford RS12. 25lbs
2010 Trek District. 22lbs


----------



## Miq

Great additions as usual @comet!  I love that your 1939 Paramount Racer is next to your 2010 Trek District.


----------



## comet

Here’s a couple more. Doesn’t anyone else have any?
1953 Hetchins Experto Crede  26 1/2 lbs
Early 30’s Alvin Drysdale Red Devil  22 lbs


----------



## Miq

@comet the Devil is legit.  Wooden rims help make it light.  Perfect Halloween season addition.  Thanks for sharing the pics of both bikes.  They are in great shape.


----------



## comet

Here's another one. !988 Mercian Professional track bike. 20.5 lbs. I seem to be the only person on here.


----------



## Freqman1

Since this morphed into all makes-not just Schwinns I asked the mods to move this to the Vintage Lightweight section. My latest weighing in at 14lb 6 oz is my 2010 Merckx EMX5


----------



## kccomet

dam, that merckx is light. here's one 2009 focus, team bike, 16 pounds


----------



## dasberger

This is my lightest...  2013 Ridley.  It's my urban assault bike so I went with a cross frame and built it up a little more stout than a true road bike.  I'm a big guy and the roads in Atlanta are terrible so I always feel like I may break anything sub 16lbs.  With a gator skin on the rear I can ride from road to gravel and anything in between.

Comes in at 19lbs...  pretty respectable for the beating it can take


----------



## corbettclassics

Here's one you can add to your list - a very early TOC Columbia.

Interestingly that in 1895 this bike pretty well beats almost anything built modern day in terms of lightness.

Here's my 1895 Columbia Model #44 "Blue-Rimmed" Factory Racer weighing in at a mere 17-1/2 pounds!


----------



## Miq

@comet thanks for reviving this old thread and adding more to it!

@Freqman1 your bike is ridiculously light.  Nice big chainring.  That thing hauls.

@kccomet adding another ultra lightweight to the list, thank you.  Bean graphics are yummy.

@dasberger getting below 20 lbs is nuts, especially for a gravel worthy ride.  Nice!

@corbettclassics your addition is a wonderful balance to all the modern bikes.  The TOC Pope Columbia pics and all the documentation you included are amazing.   I appreciate you taking the time to add all of it.  Great seeing two pre-1900 bikes in the top 15.   🤩 

All new entries made.  We have almost 70 bikes on the list now:


----------



## comet

corbettclassics said:


> Here's one you can add to your list - a very early TOC Columbia.
> 
> Interestingly that in 1895 this bike pretty well beats almost anything built modern day in terms of lightness.
> 
> Here's my 1895 Columbia Model #44 "Blue-Rimmed" Factory Racer weighing in at a mere 17-1/2 pounds!
> 
> View attachment 1671820
> 
> View attachment 1671821
> 
> View attachment 1671822
> 
> View attachment 1671823
> 
> View attachment 1671824



I would love to ride this bike. 127 year old rocket! Gorgeous!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

1943 "BFG". 32 lbs. without the horn.


----------



## Miq

@49autocycledeluxe, so is that with the Miller kickstand and new fenders or before?  I'm surprised it is 4 lbs lighter than the 41 New Worlds.  Can't be just the chain guard....maybe the saddle is a bit lighter too...

Wartime New Worlds rule!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Miq said:


> @49autocycledeluxe, so is that with the Miller kickstand and new fenders or before?  I'm surprised it is 4 lbs lighter than the 41 New Worlds.  Can't be just the chain guard....maybe the saddle is a bit lighter too...
> 
> Wartime New Worlds rule!



I weighed it just now and the only difference is the horn is gone ....  it could be my vintage scale 🙂 ... this seat has to be lighter than most other seats found on these.

my 19 lb 1992 Lemond weighed in at 19 lbs. so the scale can't be too far off.


----------



## Miq

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I weighed it just now and the only difference is the horn is gone ....  it could be my vintage scale 🙂 ... this seat has to be lighter than most other seats found on these.
> 
> my 19 lb 1992 Lemond weighed in at 19 lbs. so it can't be too far off.



Chainguard and saddle can add up.  It doesn't take a lot of steel to weigh 4 lbs.  Wartime rationing etc.  Your scale is as good as any.   😎


----------



## Miq

@49autocycledeluxe I was looking at some material @cyclingday posted on wartime New World bikes and I saw this spec:







There was a lighter target in mind in 43.


----------

